# Unknown Bug



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

My friend James found these in his tank. Curious as to what it is. Could it be a feeder or pest? They are about the size of a large springtail.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

feeder but what species. they are VERY small 1-2mm

james


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

They're springtails, what species? Who knows, even entomologists have troubles id'ng springs sometimes (especially down to species).


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

they dont "spring" like the 'white' do nor do they fly. they are grey with a sort of pearlescent shimmer to them.

james


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they look like silver springs to me


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

I think I have those too, they invaded my isopod culture.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

tomocerus sp. do look like that, but like a few people said, I'm sure there are some other varieties that could fit the description that we don't commonly culture on purpose.


----------

